# question about $99 coilovers



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

jgy has a set of coilovers for $99. thats super cheap, so i'm speptical about quality, but it's from jgy, so it's probably worth a shit. or more than a shit, they stock good stuff as far as i can tell, ive never heard any one complain. keep in mind that i am riding on sprint springs with 18's, even with the kyb's it's still super rough and bumpy, probably dangerous. just want a smoother ride. feed back please. - jeff


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

most likely not. Sprint springs have a low spring rate, so that's prolly as soft as you'll get. Try Ground Controls.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i looked on groundcontrols web site, didn't see any applications for nissan on the menu, but i know they make them. where should i look? wait, i think jgy might have them. gotta check.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you'd have to call GC and specify spring rates.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

christ, that sounds complicated. whats the deal with the spring rate


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so your car dont go bouncing everywhere @ a bump and such and give u a much nicer and firmer ride.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> you'd have to call GC and specify spring rates.


Or specify your end use and they will recomend a spring rate.

Mike


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Jeff,

Call ground control and ask for 300lbs in the front and 200lbs in the rear. They don't show too much on their website. Check project 200 in Nissan Perfmormace Magazine and you'll see thats the rate they used. I have that installed now in my car and the ride is nice.

Rich


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

thanks rich. is there a formula for determining spring rate? i would like to know what spring rates mean, not just be able to say what i need. you dig?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> thanks rich. is there a formula for determining spring rate? i would like to know what spring rates mean, not just be able to say what i need. you dig?


There's an easy formula for determining the spring rate of a spring... but that won't help you because it isn't what you're looking for. What you're asking is how to determine the right spring rates for your car, your driving, your roads. As you probably suspected, there is no easy formula for that. That kind of thing you either need a simulator for (I hope you know your car really well), or you need to do a guess and check. Basically what you want to do is find the stiffest spring rate that won't cause a jarring ride or cause the wheels to skate across the road surface. If you want to know the specifics of suspension setup, you're probably best off finding a good book covering all of the basics (as always, I reccomend Carroll Smith's Drive to Win. It's good, it covers everything, and it's cheap).

The 300/200 combination is what some of the more experienced members of the community got after a fair amount of experimentation. Others have confirmed it works well, and yet others prefer stiffer springs in the rear for less understeer. You're going to have to do a bit of experimentation to find the proper damping settings though (fortunately with AGX's this is easy).


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

damn. i don't have agx, i got gr2's. but anyway, these sprints are fucking horrible. i want some springs that won't be too stiff. i feel like i am going to catch air when i go over bumps, but thats only happened twice. dukes of hazard style. i don't want to get the springs too stiff, that's how i flipped my mr2 off the road, with some koni's and h&r's, that was fucked up, tell me how to post some pics and i will stick them up. even though it's not a nissan, it's some crazy ass pictures.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

You need a place to host your pics, like photobucket.com. Then after you have them on the net, you link them to this site. Oh and I dont' know if I would recommend the GCs on GR2s. The GR2s are considered to be stock replacement, so if you want something that will work with that, I would go with the Eibach Pro Kit.


----------

